# FBAR mistake - missing account



## bornintothis (Apr 16, 2018)

I filed an Fbar for the 3rd time yesterday and forgot to add 2 checking accounts. I only added the biggest one. The accounts in question have a couple of thousand dollars on them. Together they get over 10k. I have mentioned them in my earlier FBARs.. 

Very worried about penalties or getting audited. Nothing to hide, just don't want to go through it..  All my tax returns are in order. 

I haven't received the BSA identifier since it was just yesterday. Do I need it to amend? If I don't get it within the next 2 days It will be passed the deadline. If I amend, do I write a reason? Would they punish for this oversight? 

Hopefully, I'm overreacting. I've read some similar threads here and the moderator Bevdeforges have usually calmed people down. Do you or others have advice? Thankssss


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Although the website says that the deadline is now April 15th, the official policy is that anything they receive up until October 15th will be accepted as OK. (October 15th is the ultimate deadline for the "automatically" granted filing extensions for income taxes.)

Chances are that omitting a single account that only has a couple thousand dollars in it isn't going to draw down the wrath of the IRS on you. But if it makes you feel better, wait until you get your BSA identifier and then re-file with the missing account. It's up to you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

